# Spanish report



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I've been working for almost a month straight with no time off and I finally get a day off and storms roll in and the boat overheats  so not fair. But at least I got to stock up on spanish for the smoker. I'm pretty sure I could have sank the boat with spanish at the Massachusetts.


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful pic. Nice fish.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

that is a very pretty girl and some real nice fish


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## YaknFish2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome, nice group of Spanish mackerel. Smoked Spanish sounds good. I like to put mine on the grill.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Si!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

what fish ???


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*Spanish*

Ms. Aqua, here is a link from saltwater sportsman where they have a contest every month with a grand prize. You need to post one of your photos for the November contest. I would surely vote for you and probably most of the PFFr's would as well. I can't imagine you not winning.

good luck!

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/article.jsp?ID=1000078840


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Guarantee that she would win. Nice spanish also.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm intresting, I'll check it out. And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

JDM said:


> Ms. Aqua, here is a link from saltwater sportsman where they have a contest every month with a grand prize. You need to post one of your photos for the November contest. I would surely vote for you and probably most of the PFFr's would as well. I can't imagine you not winning.
> 
> good luck!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/article.jsp?ID=1000078840



Good suggestion!!! I was thinking I need a new jig model myself after seeing these pictures. I think a win will be easy.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job Steph. Nice mess of fish


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Definately a hands down win if you entered!

Don't know how I missed this post...

think you are gonna need a new freezer soon!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Alright JDM I entered the contest! I don't think I stand much of a chance but I sure would love to get that fishing trip.

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gallery/October-Fish-Babe-Entries/26


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Voted and recommended your entry to the few facebook friends I have that might get a few more votes off. Hope you win Stephanie! woot!

Now just need to get you in some jigging photo's and vids


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

E.T. I thought Clay was your new jig model?:thumbup:


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Voted for you, good luck...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

As of now she's whipping there asses @ 47.75% :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

lastcast said:


> E.T. I thought Clay was your new jig model?:thumbup:


Thats almost as bad as a picture of me. :laughing: I really need to step up my marketing image. :yes:


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Put down another vote on - the local girl (excuse me - 'babe') is the best choice anyway !


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

Already voted for you!!
Best picture I've seen


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha lastcast....What ET...I wouldn't sell many jigs???:thumbup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Clay-Doh said:


> Ha ha lastcast....What ET...I wouldn't sell many jigs???:thumbup:


I have honestly thought about asking you to shoot some good underwater jig action for me. My issue is that I don't have enough time to be there when you would probably need me to be, so I have hesitated to ask. That was some nice video you did a while back. If your interested just shoot me a note.

To get back on track of the contest, although we have our own superstar and local celeb in Stephanie that will take this contest hands down, I have to say that #10 is a strong second and looks like a real sweety-pie. Somebody is a lucky guy.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree I think you should post a pic,all pic I've seen on here your a shoe in....


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

please post picture of boat


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sorry, did someone say something about fish? I musta been distracted....


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

*Nice fish,*

All work and no play is no good...LOL....Its good to see a stringer full of BIG MACKS!!!!


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

just voted.. you're still winning with a total of 37.12%


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

*Nice picture*

You have my vote. Good luck :thumbup:


----------

